# Whats a MOTTS ?



## redfive (Oct 7, 2002)

I know it has something to do with the Jeff D. group, or fallowing ,or lack of.  but what does it stand for? I'v had Motts, but it was apple sauce. Got Motts? Whats Motts?

                           Your friend in the arts, Redfive


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2002)

MOTT = Master of Tapi Tapi

See this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?&threadid=497

Also, other threads where its been mentioned:
http://www.martialtalk.com/search.p...id=26720&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending  in the event that doesn't work, try :
http://www.martialtalk.com/search.php and enter in MOTT


:asian:


----------



## redfive (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks, I would have never figured that one out.


----------

